# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Baby friendly Caribbean resort?

## Deal

Looking to go to one of islands or even the main land.  Money's not an issue, but distance is, as our 10month old son is too curious for his own good these days, I'd like to spend as little time as possible with him on a plane!  I'd be flying out of Newark so Cuba is a no.Bahamas, Turks or Bermuda would be the closest eh?  Any others anyone recommends?

----------

